# tropical canner?



## retmarine02 (Feb 1, 2009)

Where was the Tropical Canner Jar  make?...found one in an old Dump, 1000 fruit jars says about $6 -8


----------



## cookie (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty sure made in Florida....


----------

